# Samsung shows off production 55-inch OLED HDTVs at the 2012 World's Fair



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Samsung prices 55" oled-tv at $9000*

Samsung’s 55-inch OLED-TV will cost over ”10 million won”, which is approximately 9000 USD, a Samsung spokesperson has told Associated Press. It is still planned for the second half of 2012.

SAMSUNG 55” OLED-TV TO COST $9000

Samsung has finally started to share a few details about their first commercial OLED-TV. Today, a Samsung spokesperson has told Associated Press that the company’s first 55-inch OLED-TV will cost ”over 10 million won”, or approximately 9000 USD, when it arrives in South Korea.









This is the first official indication we have heard from a Samsung spokesperson, after the OLED-TV was unveiled at CES 2012 in Las Vegas back in January. The spokesperson also confirms that Samsung will release the TV in the second half of 2012.

LG’s 55-inch OLED-TV is expected to retail at around 8000 USD, making it considerably cheaper than Samsung’s OLED-TV, unless the companies change their plans.

The Samsung spokesperson end the interview by saying that it will take 2-3 years until OLED displays will be price competitive in the mainstream market.


Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------

